# Home made block plane



## MartinTaylor (Sep 26, 2013)

I wanted a small block plane and although I have a couple of small block planes I wanted on that was a little smaller so rather than pay out for an expensive one I thought I'd make one myself. I also thought I'd utilise my 1" chisel as the blade. I used left over off-cuts of some Jarrah that I had. It was pretty easy to make and the shavings I have got so far are nice and clean.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*pretty cool*

It has a built in but removeable handle. Now when you can't find your 1" chisel look on the plane shelf. :yes:


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Nice looking plane! What angle is the "iron" bedded at?


----------



## MartinTaylor (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi Tim, the angle is 25°. I think I will make a couple of them at different angles. 20° and 15° would be good. The first one only took about an hour to make and I still have some of the Jarrah off-cuts left over.


----------

